# Spifires at Duxford



## Geedee (Aug 9, 2012)

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 9, 2012)

Superb shots Gary!!!!!   Those are HIGH QUALITY sir!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2012)

Cool shots Gary!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 9, 2012)

two thumbs up....lovely weather I see.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 9, 2012)

Beaut pics as usual Gary!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2012)

Excellent shots!


----------



## Rocketeer (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanx for starting the thread Gaz...great fun day


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2012)

Beaut pics Gary and Tony! Bit wet was it ....... I'm running away, honest !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice shots Tony!


----------

